# Apricot Puree



## kahlerisms (29/3/13)

Hi Guys

I'm making a St Ambrose Apricot Wheat clone, well that's the end goal anyway. I'm starting with the Apricot Wheat recipe out of Classic Styles.

The recipe calls for about 1.4kg of apricot puree. Despite having a good look, I'm at a bit of a lost as to where to buy some! My preference would be to get some for a can or a jar and throw them straight into secondary to rack onto, but if i have to I'm open to making some myself. I've seen methods starting with both fresh and dried apricots.

So, anyway. I'm in Melbourne's inner east and need Apricot Puree before Wednesday as I pitched today (AMERICAN WIT looks very similar to AMERICAN ALE on a wyeast smackpack but that's another story.)

Anyone had any experience with this recipe or apricot puree? Had a search and showed up bugger all.

cheers

Chris


----------



## bradsbrew (29/3/13)

Could you sub for apricot nectar?


----------



## barls (29/3/13)

ummm i dont know

here maybe
Fruit Flavourings - Apricot


----------



## kahlerisms (29/3/13)

Ooh I hadn't spotted that on Craftbrewer though I'm sure I looked. Do you know the ingredients? Is it an extract of some sort or just apricot?

That's the leading option so far!


----------



## barls (29/3/13)

no idea maybe ring ross and ask.
i use real fruit in my beers


----------



## kahlerisms (29/3/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Could you sub for apricot nectar?


Considered that early on in the piece. I think nectar is sweetened. Probably worth double checking when the stores reopen though.


----------



## kahlerisms (2/4/13)

So the nectar is full of sugar and Craftbrewer just called me to say they won't have any of their stuff for 2-3 weeks.

I'm at about day four of fermentation 

Might have to go baby food hunting and see if there's any 100% Apricot baby food out there.


BUMMER.


----------



## Mikedub (2/4/13)

how about using some apricots,


----------



## scon (2/4/13)

I'd buy a can of apricots, tip the nectar, possibly give them a quick rinse and then puree in a food processor.


----------



## kahlerisms (2/4/13)

Mikedub said:


> how about using some apricots,


I'm at a bit of a loss as to how to prepare them - I'll be adding them pretty (Very?) late in fermentation so I want them to be pretty clean, which was where buying already processed stuff was so appealing.


----------



## Screwtop (2/4/13)

scon said:


> I'd buy a can of apricots, tip the nectar, possibly give them a quick rinse and then puree in a food processor.


So would I, have you tried googling how to make apricot puree? Mrs used to make it as baby food, a bloody long time ago.

Screwy


----------



## Mikedub (2/4/13)

kahlerisms said:


> I'm at a bit of a loss as to how to prepare them - I'll be adding them pretty (Very?) late in fermentation so I want them to be pretty clean, which was where buying already processed stuff was so appealing.


I’ve pitched onto various berries, pumpkin, Rhubarb, (not for the same brew) and each time have gently boiled for a few minutes prior to pouring into secondary, letting cool a bit and then siphoning primary onto it, so far no issues with infection, I’d remove skin and obviously stone first; still in season 2.5 kg should cost you about $13-$15
not saying its better than canned option as I havnt tried that,


----------



## kahlerisms (3/4/13)

ended up with three tins of Woolworths select (had the highest % of fruit per can at 62%). Will make a bath of boiled water, dunk the lot, strain, weigh, throw in a new fermenter then rack on top.

Strangely the wort has quite a burnt smell that I wasn't expecting - I BIAB so I'd expect evidence on the bag if I burnt anything (and I don't have my element on with the bag in as I'm afraid of scorching it).

Strange one.

Will report back after secondary and conditioning time. I suspect this keg might be around for a long time


----------

